# Rapid Muscle Gain



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

Are there any programs which rapidly increase your weight or the size of your arms.... specifially my biceps and triceps. 

I didn't believe in these kind of programs before I followed a program by Arnold Schwarzenegger. It was a one day program which took a few hours to complete and really hurt but BOOOM!!!!!!, damn I put an inch onto my arms and some AMAZING definition and this was all one days work.

I would follow this program more often say 5 more times and maybe put on or upto 5 inches more on my arms(I know it will be a lot less than 1 inch each time cos the muscles get used to it) but the problem is the muscle might get used to the program and not work so well, thats why I am here right now trying to find out what else I can use to turn me into a demon with some good muscle mass.

I believe in old training myths a lot more now and know they can be explosive if you perform them correctly.

Any help appreciated!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll bet any amount of money you did not put an inch on your arms in one day.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2003)

Injecting something highly iritational will give you an inch on your arms too, but its not muscle. Also, be sure to measure upon wakeup, measuring after your workout is cheating.

Every inch is harder to get, not just because the body adapts, but quite simply because you are not thinking in terms of mass vs linearity,  you did pass your math classes right? Going from a 15 inch arm to a 16 inch arm, is not the same as going from 21 to 22.

Moreover, having a 22 inch arm and a 40" chest, is going to look quite pathetic.

Best I have ever done, which put a damn lot of stretch marks on me, is about an inch in a month, no drugs, but I was in the prime of my life.


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well its only a one day program... how about I post you the link and you follow the instructions?


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

Blood is gushing in the muscle after a workout.. it makes it bigger than it actually is. I know what you mean


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well my friends this is Arnold Schwarzneggers logic... I just followed the man and got some amazing results


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

The body has to be proportionate, you cant have 18 inch arms and 16 inch thighs.... Therefore you cannot jump into biceps training and grow 20 inch biceps when you have a 30 inch chest like many novice bodybuilders do. 

Also doing Squats releases chemicals and testosterone which helps with building muscle all throughout the body. If you want big arms one day do plenty of squats people.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2003)

Most women dont have a 30" chest, I was using 40" as a more common example   I dont see alot of guys with even a 30" waist.


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

lol... it was an example, good looking out though


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

*The Link*

Heres the link as promised  http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ryanm12.htm


----------



## Nate (Aug 1, 2003)

squat and deadlift.


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

I know about the squat and deadlift... and virtually every other compound exercise to build a solid base but all I am asking is does anybody know of a routine which rapidly adds mass. 

Somebody in the gym must have mentioned something that sounded crazy... I dont mind if it sounds like a myth or is one I just want to know what else is out there.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2003)

A 5000 calorie or so routine would do it, as far as making it the kind of mass is how you sculpt your workout and the diet itself.

Something crazy? Needles, not a myth.

Without showing us pictures, with a newspaper clipping showing the date and such, about 1/1,000 people is going to believe that you actually added an inch of muscle, when it is merely inflamation. Tell me how big your arms are and I will take a guess at how much percentage of mass that is, if you are going to try and say that you increased your mass 20% in one day, I will choose to not believe it  without in my face proof.

If it were so easy as some magical writings on paper, do you not think that every bodybuilder would be putting an inch on every bodypart overnight? Gee why dont they choose to use your magical routine? I think you should start a consulting firm 

If you can make it work, then damnit write a book.


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 1, 2003)

I am new to the game but what you are suggesting sounds kind of dangerous to me. Seems like you could do damage to your muscles that way. Not sure why you would want to try to add an inch a day anyway. Is there any reason you do not want to gradually build up your muscles through work-outs and diet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2003)

Without showing us pictures, with a newspaper clipping showing the date and such, about 1/1,000 people is going to believe that you actually added an inch of muscle, when it is merely inflamation. Tell me how big your arms are and I will take a guess at how much percentage of mass that is, if you are going to try and say that you increased your mass 20% in one day, I will choose to not believe it  without in my face proof.

AMEN Mudge!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I'll bet any amount of money you did not put an inch on your arms in one day.


I'll double whatever DG puts up.


----------



## dumbell (Sep 9, 2003)

There's no such thing as a quick fix.  Whatever it is your'e looking for is out of reach because what it takes to get you there isn't found inside you,  but in some promising package.


----------



## Josh (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Makaveli_786 *_
> Are there any programs which rapidly increase your weight or the size of your arms.... specifially my biceps and triceps.



You may try Charles Staley's EDT, see 
this link 

- Josh


----------



## moon (Sep 9, 2003)

I always think that  doing correct workout, damned enough sleep and bloody sufficient foods will make u grow faster. 
       But how about the genetic factors???
       I mean the difference between westerns, africans and asians?? 
       No one seems to know


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 9, 2003)

the quick fix, the automatic bulk up...isn't this era of instant gratification disheartening? I believe that everything worth having is worth earning, makes you appreciate it more! I enjoy lifiting weights and look forward to the gym. I seriously doubt that i am in the minority here either!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Makaveli_786 *_
> but all I am asking is does anybody know of a routine which rapidly adds mass.


Bench press, squats, deadlifts!


----------



## randl2000 (Apr 21, 2004)

*I believe*

I am a believer, cause I tried this and it works....your arms swell and yet ,will  ,over a couple days, diminish in size ...but  a week later there is what seems , a permanent gain of approx. 1/8 of an inch....for me anyhow.....
Follow this link and try it ....I think you will be surprised .....
www.bodybuildbid.com/articles/arms/onedaybiceps_tm.html


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2004)

_No way. It is only blood  _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: I believe*



> _*Originally posted by randl2000 *_
> but  a week later there is what seems , a permanent gain of approx. 1/8 of an inch....
> www.bodybuildbid.com/articles/arms/onedaybiceps_tm.html



Yup, sounds plausible.  1/8th of an inch in a few weeks.  Miracle program right there


----------



## Mudge (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh man this guy is on another board giving all kinds of incorrect gear advice, I shyt you not.   He became a guru in just a couple months, like wow.


----------



## Pierzin (Apr 21, 2004)

*that is unreal*

That kind of workout is unreal. I looked at it for 5 seconds and saw bad bad things... How long would it take? Fuck that!
Doesn't that violate what most personal trainers would recommend? I mean, over an hour? Get some sense, pls.
My money is on Mudge.


----------



## LAM (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Makaveli_786 *_
> I know about the squat and deadlift... and virtually every other compound exercise to build a solid base but all I am asking is does anybody know of a routine which rapidly adds mass.
> 
> Somebody in the gym must have mentioned something that sounded crazy... I dont mind if it sounds like a myth or is one I just want to know what else is out there.



there are no magic routines.  

if you want to gain weight you need to use progressive overload and train at a high-intensity and  you need to count calories.  that's about all you can do.  the body will only generate so much new muscle tissue in a give amount of time.

1-Day arm curs are bullshit.  the growth is caused by the build up of plasma due to the microtrauma caused from the training session.

If a 1-Day arm cure REALLY worked couldn't you just do that for your entire body ? lol...I love newbies !


----------



## Yanick (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> If a 1-Day arm cure REALLY worked couldn't you just do that for your entire body ? lol...I love newbies !



beat me to it


----------



## randl2000 (Apr 22, 2004)

*one day arm routine*

Ok...I admit it looks like bullshit....but you all seem to have your opinions as you sit there and make judgement calls with your interesting theories....but what I say is give it a try...if it works ...hey...you got something to smile about...if it doesn't....chalk it up as something you will never do again......all I said is it seemed to work for me....and I know that others have tried it...for some it made a difference....for some ...it was a waste of time....everyone is different!


----------



## randl2000 (Apr 22, 2004)

by the way .....PreMier....can't you read?...I said after A Week...I still had an 1/8th inch increase....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, I can read.  Mudge states he put on an inch in a month.  So thats 1/4 inch a week.  1/8 inch in a week, isnt a miracle program...


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> I'll double whatever DG puts up.



I'll triple it


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes, I can read.  Mudge states he put on an inch in a month.  So thats 1/4 inch a week.  1/8 inch in a week, isnt a miracle program...



An 8th is still great and it also depends on the level of the person. I was most likely coming back from one of my many layoffs, I was young so I would lift for a few months then quit out of dissapointment, I get bored easily and have many interests.

I never grew like that before or since though, it was a heck of a program. I still have my stretch marks and that was around 10 years back.


----------

